# Rattling noise in front end



## jhollie (May 2, 2009)

My 2004 has started to make a rattling / squeeking noise in the front end area when I go over small bumps or close the door. I've had it at the dealer for inspection and they can not find anything wrong. Of course it won't duplicate when there!


----------

